# Punkte zählen in Processing



## Bianca009 (10. Jan 2012)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem bei meinem Projekt.
Es läuft mit dem Programm PROCESSING.

Es ist ein Spiel wo von oben nach unten Bomben und GEldsäcke fallen. Mit einem Dreieck, welches auf die Mausbewegungen reagiert, kann man die GEldsäcke und Bomben fangen.
Im Hintergrund werden die Punkte mitgezählt. Für eine gefangene Bombe gibt es 1 Schlechtpunkt, für einen Geldsack gibt es 1 Gutpunkt usw.

Ich hab mir die Gutpunkte und Schlechtpunkte derzeit nur in der Konsole ausgeben lassen mittels println(...).

Jetz meine Frage, wie kann ich das machen, dass die Punkte im Spiel (also im Ausgabefeld wo die Bomben und GEldsäcke runterfallen) ausgegeben und angezeigt werden??

Wäre euch SEHR dankbar wenn mir hier wer helfen könnte!!

LG


----------



## HimBromBeere (10. Jan 2012)

Was scheibst du denn für eine Anwendung? Fenster oder Konsole?

EDIT: Hat sich erldigt, hab das mit den Mausbewegungen übersehen.
In diesem Fall erstelle doch einfach ein Textfeld, in welhes du die aktuellen Punkte reinschreibst.


----------



## Bianca009 (10. Jan 2012)

HimBromBeere hat gesagt.:


> Was scheibst du denn für eine Anwendung? Fenster oder Konsole?
> 
> EDIT: Hat sich erldigt, hab das mit den Mausbewegungen übersehen.
> In diesem Fall erstelle doch einfach ein Textfeld, in welhes du die aktuellen Punkte reinschreibst.



hallo!

wie genau meinst du das? sorry für die blöde frage, nur ich bin nicht gerade ein programmier-ass^^

wie erstelle ich denn in processing ein textfeld und wie schaut da der dazugehörige code aus?

LG und danke schon mal für die antwort!


----------



## HimBromBeere (10. Jan 2012)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, was dieses Processing ist und was es macht. Da du hier im Java-Forum bist, setze ich mal vorraus, dass es sich dabei um irgendeine IDE handelt. Aber da du schlau genug warst, eine Bombe zu zeichnen, denke ich mal, irgendwo in diesem Framework wird´s auch ein Textfeld geben...


----------



## Bianca009 (10. Jan 2012)

HimBromBeere hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, was dieses Processing ist und was es macht. Da du hier im Java-Forum bist, setze ich mal vorraus, dass es sich dabei um irgendeine IDE handelt. Aber da du schlau genug warst, eine Bombe zu zeichnen, denke ich mal, irgendwo in diesem Framework wird´s auch ein Textfeld geben...



hello!

habs schon^^
danke trotzdem für die hilfe!!

lg


----------



## Gregorrr (10. Jan 2012)

Bianca009 hat gesagt.:


> hello!
> 
> habs schon^^
> danke trotzdem für die hilfe!!
> ...


----------



## Bianca009 (10. Jan 2012)

Bianca009 hat gesagt.:


> hello!
> 
> habs schon^^
> 
> lg



....die Textbox, nicht die Punkte, die darin angezeigt werden sollten^^
is also nur "halb" fertig :noe:


----------



## HimBromBeere (10. Jan 2012)

Naja, wenn du sie mittels Konsole ausgeben kannst, sollte die Ausgabe in ´ner Textbox doch ein Klacks sein, oder?


----------



## Bianca009 (10. Jan 2012)

HimBromBeere hat gesagt.:


> Naja, wenn du sie mittels Konsole ausgeben kannst, sollte die Ausgabe in ´ner Textbox doch ein Klacks sein, oder?



hm nein, irgendwie bring ich das nicht zam... naja irgendwie wirds schon gehen hoff ich^^oder es meldet sich doch noch wer der processing kennt^^


----------



## Marco13 (11. Jan 2012)

"Kennen" ist übertrieben, aber zumindest weiß ich, dass es keine IDE ist, sondern es um Processing.org geht  Sollte man nicht mit text() \ Language (API) \ Processing 1.0 einfach die Punktzahl irgendwo in die Ecke des Zeichenbereichs schreiben können?


----------



## Evil-Devil (11. Jan 2012)

Hast du dir die Beispiele auf der Processing Seite angeschaut. Die sind gut gemacht und zeigen die einzelnen Möglichkeiten. Du müsstest du nur noch die notwendigen Beispiele heraussuchen und kombinieren bzw. davon lernen.

Hier noch ein Beispiel zu dem text() das Marco vorgeschlagen hat. Words \ Learning \ Processing.org


----------



## Bianca009 (11. Jan 2012)

hallo!

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!!
Ich habs jetzt mal soweit geschafft, dass du "Gutpunkte" im textfeld ausgegeben werden 

Toll wärs natürlich, wenn immer man Gutpunkte fängt, dass diese dazugezälht werden und wenn man dann Schlechtpunkte fängt, diese von den GUtpunkten abgezogen werden.
Hat jemand Ahnung wie man das macht??

LG


----------



## Refti (11. Jan 2012)

mit + und -


----------



## Bianca009 (11. Jan 2012)

Refti hat gesagt.:


> mit + und -



danke^^ aber wie lautet dafür der code? damit hab ich nämlich noch probleme...


----------



## HimBromBeere (11. Jan 2012)

Gutpunkte -= Schlechtpunkte z.B.?

oder besser:

```
if (was gutes gesammelt) punkte++;
else if (was schlechtes gesammelt) punkte--;
else (nix gesammelt) tu gar nichts
```


----------



## Evil-Devil (11. Jan 2012)

Bianca009 hat gesagt.:


> danke^^ aber wie lautet dafür der code? damit hab ich nämlich noch probleme...




```
Pseudecode:

wenn (säckchen getroffen) dann
gutePunkte = gutePunkte + 1

wenn  (bombe getroffen) dann
schlechtePunkte = schlechtePunkte +1
```


----------



## doenis9 (29. Jun 2017)

Bianca009 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe ein Problem bei meinem Projekt.
> Es läuft mit dem Programm PROCESSING.
> ...




wie geht denn der Code, dass Punkte mitgezählt werden?


----------

